# What is too much?!?



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2006)

Is there a such thing as too much light for plants? If so, whats the limit a sq. ft? I was thinking about adding alot more light to my grow to have super short plants, will this work? Thnx!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2006)

I think heat build up may be your only concern.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*I would have to agree with NGT. However if you have the proper venilation and can keep the temps below 85 degrees i don't see why you couldn't run as many as you wanted to. *


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a figure, I can't remember where I saw it, but I know there is a limit to the amount of lumens they can use.  Like NGT said, heat will become an issue first, IMO, I would get a nice air cooled hood and big vortex cooling it.  Having your light as close as possible without damage will increase lumens exponentially.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, you have all been very helpful!


----------

